# Should I get tatted the fuck up?



## shadem0cker (Oct 22, 2021)

For the long run, should I? I kinda want to. Here's some reference pics.



Current thoughts: Body? Idk. Don't really want to cover my physique especially after I achieve greek god levels of leanness. But face? I always thought subtle face tattoos looked awesome. I photoshopped a little teardrop into the second photo, inspired by the "handsome mugshot" dude. Do only ex-cons get those tattoos or what? Will I be looked down upon by dudes who were in prison and "earned" their tattoos? Thanks for any input.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 22, 2021)

Face tattoos look fucking stupid and you will look stupid with a face tattoo. 

If you're not in a band or a tattoo artist face tattoos are an easy way to tell any employer not to waste their time with you. 

Tough love brother, do what you want. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 22, 2021)

Yes. Tattoos are cool. Just give it a lot of thought and go to a really good artist. It’s not the kind of thing you want to bargain shop on. Tattoos are permanent and all.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 22, 2021)

maybe consider only getting tats you can cover up. dont know what your employment endeavors are. also, a big no to the tear drop. But in the end its your body and this is a mostly free country.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 22, 2021)

Oh yea and the teardrop? No. You will definitely be looked down upon in prison for that.

Anyway, what motivated this recent aspiration of getting tatted up and why are you worried about how it would look in prison?


----------



## TomJ (Oct 22, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oh yea and the teardrop? No. You will definitely be looked down upon in prison for that.
> 
> Anyway, what motivated this recent aspiration of getting tatted up and why are you worried about how it would look in prison?


Probably saw some fake natty loser on ticktock with a face tat

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## snake (Oct 22, 2021)

Not my thing but you do you. Just understand that the choice you make, you have to live with. Society views tatts different in different circles so make your decision wisely.

My one son mentioned about getting a tattoo. I told him about the same as I'm telling you. I also told him that if he does, to bear in mind what you like now you may not like later. That when he was young, it would have been a Pikachu tattoo, probably not a good choice for a lifetime.


----------



## shadem0cker (Oct 22, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oh yea and the teardrop? No. You will definitely be looked down upon in prison for that.
> 
> Anyway, what motivated this recent aspiration of getting tatted up and why are you worried about how it would look in prison?


I didnt mean to ask if people IN PRISON would look down on me for the face tattoo. I meant outside of prison. Judging by the answers, they probably would look down on me! lol


----------



## wsmwannabe (Oct 22, 2021)

It’s a personal decision you have to make. But most people I know, even the heavily tatted ones won’t cross the line of tattoos on the face. I definitely want to get a sleeve on both arms though.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 22, 2021)

Face tattoos are stupid. Don't get a face tattoo. I won't hire people with stupid face tattoos


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 22, 2021)

Mine are designed to be placed on my arms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 22, 2021)

Face tattoo, no. Virtually anywhere else, sure. Just don't get old...


​


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 22, 2021)

Everybody and their mom has a tattoo now. Be original. Don’t get one. I cringe when I see all these people with full sleeves and tattoos on the neck. Wait til your 70 with that shit sagging and fading everywhere.  Tattoos used to mean something. Kind of a big FU to society. Now they are just played out and boring.


----------



## Yano (Oct 22, 2021)

Got stopped one night , cops go to both sides of the vehicle , shine in flashlights , look at my buddy and ask him ,, "Why ya got them tattoos and tear drops on ya face ?"  He gives the cop a big sigh , looks at him all doe eyed and says ,,, Cuz I'm Sad .... we were out and sitting on the fucking curb before you could say jack robinson. Tats are cool I have a little over 70 hours or so of ink done if ya add it all up , just be careful what you get and remember that some of them have a very specific meaning to some folks no matter what it might mean to you at the time you get it done.


----------



## Yano (Oct 22, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Everybody and their mom has a tattoo now. Be original. Don’t get one. I cringe when I see all these people with full sleeves and tattoos on the neck. Wait til your 70 with that shit sagging and fading everywhere.  Tattoos used to mean something. Kind of a big FU to society. Now they are just played out and boring.


This was my thing about face tats in society , you would see girls at shows with all this shit on them , permenant make up and designs and I would just think ,, ok so you got egyptian eye make up and a unicorn tattoed on your cheek , great , whats that going to look like when your 60 and some ones grand mother ??  I got a ton of tats none are that high quality lol but i dont have em on my damn face at least


----------



## OldeBull1 (Oct 22, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Everybody and their mom has a tattoo now. Be original. Don’t get one. I cringe when I see all these people with full sleeves and tattoos on the neck. Wait til your 70 with that shit sagging and fading everywhere.  Tattoos used to mean something. Kind of a big FU to society. Now they are just played out and boring.


Agreed. Justin Bieber has sleeves for fucksake. Tattoos are mainstream and accepted. Even tacky face tattoos will generally be accepted.
I think the youth of today will look at all of their parents' tattoos, and go the opposite direction.  Just wait, in the next 10 years tattoos will be square, and the clean skin will be a mark of coolness.


----------



## Yano (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Janoy Cresva (Oct 25, 2021)

Sounds smart


----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 25, 2021)

I'd say a good place is on your back (can be a large piece as there's a lot of space there)  or maybe one on your pec(s) or upper arms and those can be covered up easily and would not want one on the face.


----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 25, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Face tattoos are stupid. Don't get a face tattoo. I won't hire people with stupid face tattoos


Remember Lee Priest? His face tat was hideous.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 25, 2021)

Yes. Yes you should


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Oct 25, 2021)

This is my only one...
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 25, 2021)

Tattoos should have a meaning or be earned . Just getting tattoos for the hell of it is corny


----------



## Kraken (Oct 25, 2021)

Not a fan. Would you put a bumper sticker on an Aston Martin?


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Oct 25, 2021)

Kraken said:


> Not a fan. Would you put a bumper sticker on an Aston Martin?


Yes!!!







But I'd make sure the owner doesn't see me do it

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 6, 2022)

OldeBull1 said:


> Agreed. Justin Bieber has sleeves for fucksake. Tattoos are mainstream and accepted. Even tacky face tattoos will generally be accepted.
> I think the youth of today will look at all of their parents' tattoos, and go the opposite direction.  Just wait, in the next 10 years tattoos will be square, and the clean skin will be a mark of coolness.


my favourite philosopher, 1Old Bull

Edit - you always have wisdom attached to you posts. Love it!🥰😍


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 6, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Not a fan. Would you put a bumper sticker on an Aston Martin?


Well In this case it’d be like putting a bumper sticker on a rusted out ford pinto


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 6, 2022)

If you base your permanent decisions on the opinions of strangers on the internet you’re too stupid function in society anyway so go ahead.


----------



## Xeno_Zuma (Mar 6, 2022)

Not a fan of tattoos personally, but it's your body

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 6, 2022)

Tattoos are trashy. I got 12 I think. 😁 Tattoo and petite are what I type into Pornhub.


----------



## Valuum (Mar 7, 2022)

Is that a picture of you? If so you look good and shouldn't. I'm an average looking dude and have quite a few. If you're an honest to god handsome man/woman with legit good genetics I think it's a bad idea.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 7, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Tattoos should have a meaning or be earned . Just getting tattoos for the hell of it is corny


Earned???

Why don't you throw skin next to your name while you're at it for fucks sake.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Earned???
> 
> Why don't you throw skin next to your name while you're at it for fucks sake.


you come from a different culture then i do..


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 7, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> you come from a different culture then i do..


I know of exactly one way of earning a tattoo. That's putting in work. It's also prison related and  usually race related. Different culture my ass, it usually is the same in other cultures as well.

Edit: usually prison or crime related.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 7, 2022)

i'm from iceland, where are you from ( )


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 7, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I know of exactly one way of earning a tattoo. That's putting in work. It's also prison related and  usually race related. Different culture my ass, it usually is the same in other cultures as well.


Nope in Russian prisons and underworld it’s not usually race related


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Nope in Russian prisons and underworld it’s not usually race related



and it usually tells a story, but still related to the underground world.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Nope in Russian prisons and underworld it’s not usually race related


Because you're a hard core criminal from the Russian under world. Shut the fuck up and piss off. I don't need your bitch ass chiming in on this. Fucking twat


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 7, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Because you're a hard core criminal from the Russian under world. Shut the fuck up and piss off. I don't need your bitch ass chiming in on this. Fucking twat


we are all criminals here....no one is without sin my friend.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 7, 2022)

Shit imoji all your want that doesn't make you less of a bitch.


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 7, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Because you're a hard core criminal from the Russian under world. Shut the fuck up and piss off. I don't need your bitch ass chiming in on this. Fucking twat


Okay. Didn’t say that but I am very fascinated with the history and their art work. So im fairly educated on the subject. 
Sucks to be proven wrong doesn’t it.
Now how many of these are race related 









						12 Russian prison tattoos and their meanings
					

In the Soviet era, Russian prison tattoos were controlled by a gang known as the Thieves in Law.




					www.corrections1.com


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I know of exactly one way of earning a tattoo. That's putting in work. It's also prison related and  usually race related. Different culture my ass, it usually is the same in other cultures as well.
> 
> Edit: usually prison or crime related.


I prefer not to answer any more of your dumb questions ..


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 7, 2022)

Yeeeee


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 7, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Shit imoji all your want that doesn't make you less of a bitch.


😂 😂 😘


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 7, 2022)

Heard


Bro Bundy said:


> I prefer not to answer any more of your dumb questions ..


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 7, 2022)

https://www.thriftbooks.com/w/russian-criminal-tattoo-police-files-volume-i/11624669/item/16147910/?gclid=CjwKCAiA1JGRBhBSEiwAxXblwc_l0Et07EY48YRwIV0V1wCsc8qQ6UddSAW9VmtIv7M5p6Dgl_ktIxoCucoQAvD_BwE#idiq=16147910&edition=11185422
		


Here’s a probably the most complete book

I’ve always loved the art


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 7, 2022)

I'm Russian and have spent a little more than 7 yrs in prison. I, however, don't have any tats. I've seen some hideous jailhouse tats and have seen some nice work. 

To the OP. Whether or not you are considered by people that know you to be a Metro Sexual male, you sure do look like you are. Nothing wrong with that, I guess? Have you come across the thread by our own @GymRat79 talking about guys wearing make up. That's all you.

Now, the only time you'd have an issue in prison as a white male when it came to your tats is if you had yourself a Shamrock or Lightening bolts or any others that The Brand use to identify members who have, as others have talked about a little already, put in work. "Put in work" when discussing The Brand/AB(Aryan Brotherhood) refers to killing an enemy. I've heard stories of tats being cut out and taken. Brutal.

Politics are a bit different depending on where you are doing time. California Politics are practiced  not only in Cali but AZ, WA, OR, pretty much any state West of The Rockies. Tx hates Cali folks when discussing prison life. 

The East Coast and South East Politics are much different from what I understand. White folks are the Minority and don't have much say I'm told? DC Blacks are deep back up and down the East Coast? Pretty white guys would have a rough time in a Prison in the South(GA, LA, etc). I'm told we are raped on the regular in higher security spots? That gay stuff doesn't fly out West here.


----------



## Samp3i (Mar 7, 2022)

biggerben692000 said:


> I'm Russian and have spent a little more than 7 yrs in prison. I, however, don't have any tats. I've seen some hideous jailhouse tats and have seen some nice work.
> 
> To the OP. Whether or not you are considered by people that know you to be a Metro Sexual male, you sure do look like you are. Nothing wrong with that, I guess? Have you come across the thread by our own @GymRat79 talking about guys wearing make up. That's all you.
> 
> ...


This thread is pure shite, please ben educate us on how to not get raped in prison.

That's a lot more interesting.


----------



## Hughinn (Mar 7, 2022)

I've got a bunch of tattoos. 

Don't listen to that shit about regretting it when you're older.  

If they start to bother me, that's when I know I'm looking in the mirror too much. 

But, I'm also not a millennial and don't take selfies and shit either.


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 7, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> I've got a bunch of tattoos.
> 
> Don't listen to that shit about regretting it when you're older.
> 
> ...


Only take pictures for progress. And dick pics for the wifey.😏


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 7, 2022)

shadem0cker said:


> For the long run, should I? I kinda want to..


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 7, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> I've got a bunch of tattoos.
> 
> Don't listen to that shit about regretting it when you're older.
> 
> ...


i like your attitude, i am the same.  guess i got more in common with you that I thought Uncle Hugh! awesome!


----------



## DF (Mar 7, 2022)

OP hasn't been here since January...Just sayn


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 7, 2022)

DF said:


> OP hasn't been here since January...Just sayn


Op was a troll


----------



## Samp3i (Mar 7, 2022)

We don't care. We need self defense teaching from rape for fuck sake!


----------



## RISE (Mar 7, 2022)

Tear drop?  Bitch you ain't murder anyone.  A dick blowing a load under your eye would be a better fit.


----------



## Imthedaddy (Mar 8, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> View attachment 19242


That took some balls. Literally, where are the balls?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 8, 2022)

biggerben692000 said:


> I'm Russian and have spent a little more than 7 yrs in prison. I, however, don't have any tats. I've seen some hideous jailhouse tats and have seen some nice work.
> 
> To the OP. Whether or not you are considered by people that know you to be a Metro Sexual male, you sure do look like you are. Nothing wrong with that, I guess? Have you come across the thread by our own @GymRat79 talking about guys wearing make up. That's all you.
> 
> ...


Prison politics suck. Having to earn a tattoo you got on the out would definitely suck. Shit just being fresh meat you might have to put in work. I've met guys that just had bad luck and were told to work and others who wanted to and earned shit like white pride.

Prison sucks. Never going back. I've beat up and been beat up. Shits stupid. Completely different world with different set of rules.

Sharing smokes with a Chicano on the low knowing full well we'd both get our asses beat by our people because we didn't believe in that stupid shit.

Edit:
Glad to see you out. That's a decent stretch I'm glad I didn't do near that. Hope you're doing well, the fucking system doesn't help anyone getting out and moving on. It's set to put us all back. Most people I meet who've done that kind of time end up fucked up. 
I did just over a year and that was more than enough.


----------



## Undecanator (Mar 8, 2022)

shadem0cker said:


> I didnt mean to ask if people IN PRISON would look down on me for the face tattoo. I meant outside of prison. Judging by the answers, they probably would look down on me! lol


But you want to look cute in prison. If you can look cute in prison you’ll be a stud everywhere else


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 8, 2022)

I would not get a neck or face tattoo. In fact I would not get a tattoo until you are mid thirties. This way you will have a good idea of your goals and true interests in life and can match your ink to it. People make too many life changing decisions at too young an age and it can have huge ramifications on the rest of your life.


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 8, 2022)

I got tatted in my early 20s and I do just fine for myself ...who gives a shit about prison and their tattoo politics...those guys are kept from the outside world for a reason.

If you wanna get tatted find an artist and go to town...you’d be surprised how much skin you actually have.


----------



## bigdog (Mar 9, 2022)

Yea I have a few tats myself. They all have individual meaning to the trials and tribulations I've gone through in life.


----------

